# Critique this possible purchase



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

I know these are absolutely awful confo photos, but they're all I've got at the moment. Any thoughts? Anything really terrible you guys can see? He's a 4yo.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

If you can get one from directly behind him and directly in front (both standing square), you could get some more info.

First of all he's absolutely gorgeous! What's his name and is he registered? (Just curious)

I love the way his neck ties in and his hindquarters. His shoulder may be slightly narrow, not quite sure the term or if it's just the angle. Pretty legs, although he appears to stand under himself a bit much in the front. Looks like he's got some pretty prominent withers and he's slightly uphill. Fetlocks are a good angle to the ground. The cannons on the rear legs are a bit long I think, but the front looks great. Love his head and ears too. Tail also sits nicely.

Someone else with more experience can give you a better idea, but that's my input.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Quite short backed. Quite fat. Needs to be on level/firm footing, standing square to say much else.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I like him... :smile:
He is very well padded, yes.
Short back versus long, I'll take short.
I don't think his stance is so bad either but the angle pictures were taken at was.
What I can make out is he has a deep heartgirth, short back, well set legs it appears under his body. 
Nice ears and eyes well set.
I think his neck ties in OK to his chest but hard to see it clearly.
His hind legs didn't look posty to me and his fronts looked at a good angle and supportive knee, clean.
Good top-line and hip girdle joint {sacroiliac joint} with a moderate length croup not steep.
He could come live at my house and put his looks in my field any day.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Overall, a nice horse, that is over weight.
His coat markings makes it hard to see his shoulder, but, looking at the second to last pic, I suspect his shoulder is quite up right.
Yes, short back is good, versus a long back, but I do think, combned with how his whither ties into his back, he might be hard to fit for a saddle


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

nothing negative about him at all. pretty fellow, looks to be nicely built. what is the breeding?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Hmmm... I don't like his topline at all, looks roach backed. Could partially be camera angles but it's consistent in all the pics. I'm surprised no one else thinks so..

Get some good pics but I would pass if his back is the way it looks. Roach backs aren't necessarily a huge issue but why have any issue when you can pick a horse without it? I do know horses where it's an issues, plus it makes saddle fit tricky.

I do like his face and his conformation is decent overall and he's cute (and a nice color)... but his topline is very off.

Get better pics.... I see some other possible issues as well. Overall I'd say "proceed with caution".


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Yogiwick said:


> Hmmm... I don't like his topline at all, looks roach backed. Could partially be camera angles but it's consistent in all the pics. I'm surprised no one else thinks so..
> 
> Get some good pics but I would pass if his back is the way it looks. Roach backs aren't necessarily a huge issue but why have any issue when you can pick a horse without it? I do know horses where it's an issues, plus it makes saddle fit tricky.
> 
> ...


I actually did not wish to put the label roach back on him, but did consider it. I also do not like his topline, saddle fit alone issues
I think he needs to loose weight, and then have better pictures, as I am not quite sure, concerning the roach back. Looks like it in some of the pictures
Anyway,here is a site that shows normal back confo and roach back. He sure has a level back, but extra padding can exacerbate that, so the jury is still out on that one, for me.

http://healthy-equine.tumblr.com/post/69752196451/roach-backs


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^yes it's not _quite_ a roach but isn't normal either. And exactly what deviation is considered a roach? I think it would qualify even if very very minor compared to some, it is still a weakness in his conformation.

Plus he has a "rafter back" I'm guessing so very weak overall.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

^Yeah, I didn't want to say about that without a good set of pics, as perhaps it's just camera angle... tho I think not.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

What's a rafter back? Never heard that one before.


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

I passed on this guy, thanks guys


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

loosie said:


> ^Yeah, I didn't want to say about that without a good set of pics, as perhaps it's just camera angle... tho I think not.


Agree, but it's consistent in all pics though obviously the pics are horrible for conformation.

Rafter back...I wonder if I made that term up? I thought that was what it was called but tried to google pics for you and nothing came up lol. Basically picture the back of an emaciated horse on a horse with good weight- bony spine and no muscle. Slanted down sort of like the top of a roof. As opposed to say a flat draft horse back. While that type of back is more common on some types of horse (say a TB) an extreme version is a conformational flaw and the horse won't be able to build muscles properly. While this guy is not thin his back is very bony and has that slanted appearance with no topline/muscling to speak of. Again, horrible pics but I suspect it's yet another conformational issue. I don't want to see the horses backbone sticking out like that unless the horse is very thin. Plus he's got that "roach".

OP sounds like a good call. He really is nice but when you pick him apart he has far too many concerns methinks. Unless you LOVE a horse and are willing to compromise at least go for average lol. Good luck in your search, let us know what else you find!


----------

